

Show HN : Flicksery - A Netflix Search Engine (my side project) - phenomenon

I built this simple Netflix Search Engine for myself but I think this could be useful to anyone who uses Netflix.<p>http://www.flicksery.com<p>Blog post :  http://tmblr.co/ZemAIvYPpv2C<p>Please let me know your feedback.<p>Thanks
======
phenomenon
Clickable links: Flicksery - <http://www.flicksery.com> Blog Post -
<http://tmblr.co/ZemAIvYPpv2C>

------
petervandijck
A filter to only get big budget movies, not the "Not to be confused with the
big budget film" ones, would be awesome :) Filter by Studio as well.

------
Ramp_
Kudos to you for building this.

I actually had a netflix free trial about 6 months ago, but searching for
content on offer was awful. I actually didn't take a subscription because I
didn't think the collection of movies/tv shows was of high enough quality or
large enough, but perhaps I just couldn't find what I was looking for!

~~~
phenomenon
I too had the same problem, but off and on I did find movies that were really
good but were hidden somewhere. The only way I could explore it was by
building something of my own. After writing this app I have been able to
discover some really awesome stuff on Netflix. Really glad that you liked it.
Thanks.

------
revorad
Looks pretty awesome! Is this your startup or just a side project? I'd love to
hear some details about the backend stack.

~~~
phenomenon
This is just a side project which I basically did to find better movies in
Netflix. I did not like the

This is built on Ruby On Rails and MySql as the database. I use Sunspot Solr
for Rails for better text search.

------
cheae
Very useful tool. In my opinion filter by (or order by) released date is a
useful feature.

~~~
phenomenon
Thanks cheae !

